# 4 months in a tiny village



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

HI Everyone, now we've been here for 4 months. We still love it, and have many projects to keep us busy. Well hubby has many projects, ha ha I manage and spend alot of time in the hammock. The rainy season is hopefully coming to a close, altho' we had lightening and rain last nite..

And altho' we love it here; our plan to explore other places in a year has moved up to Jan/Feb 2013. As simple as it is here, it's isolating sometimes, even for my Mexican husband. The internet goes up and down. The phone works about 2/3 of the time, but we pay extra to call the US for free and sometimes the static makes it a shouting conversation. Electricity is up and down. Top it off with a town of less than 1000 people, most of who are struggling to live and many of who are children. Not too many young adults; ha ha they tell me "there's nothing to do"...We have to go to the next town even for milk, all groceries, and for good meat even further...we are not young (50 somethings), but both of us need some outside stimulation...

So we plan to take a month and drive up the Pacific coast, looking at bigger towns, where the internet is on more than off and we can walk to a grocery store. Maybe live here in Playa Ventura Sept-Feb or March, and then somewhere else March-Aug.

My husband wants to work and that's not happening here. We own this house and think we can rent somewhere else and he can work to pay the rent. We do have other income but he wants to contribute, and he likes to work. 

One place we want to check out is Zijuantenejo; we came thru on our way down and stayed a nite and thought it was beautiful. Also Puerto Penasco. He lived there maybe 8 years ago before we met, and worked at a few things; on a banana boat, in construction, and selling trinkets to touristas. He liked it and so I want to check it out early since I chose Playa Ventura and he readily agreed. Of course if I don't like it, there's other places, but he also knows some people there.

So I wanted to check in here with you all and say I remain so happy to live in Mexico, and to also say I'm grateful to have lots of options,all of them good. Does anyone here live in Puerto Penasco? I'm starting to look at it on Goggle; it's also closer to the border and maybe my kids would come more to visit...

Anyway thank you all, as always for being here.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

terrybahena said:


> HI Everyone, now we've been here for 4 months. We still love it, and have many projects to keep us busy. Well hubby has many projects, ha ha I manage and spend alot of time in the hammock. The rainy season is hopefully coming to a close, altho' we had lightening and rain last nite..
> 
> And altho' we love it here; our plan to explore other places in a year has moved up to Jan/Feb 2013. As simple as it is here, it's isolating sometimes, even for my Mexican husband. The internet goes up and down. The phone works about 2/3 of the time, but we pay extra to call the US for free and sometimes the static makes it a shouting conversation. Electricity is up and down. Top it off with a town of less than 1000 people, most of who are struggling to live and many of who are children. Not too many young adults; ha ha they tell me "there's nothing to do"...We have to go to the next town even for milk, all groceries, and for good meat even further...we are not young (50 somethings), but both of us need some outside stimulation...
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to report back. Yes, living someplace serene like PV is a lot different than visiting on vacation! That's what many expats find as they make a transition to Mexico. And we don't always learn what we like/dislike/miss/want until we're someplace for a while, like you've been. 

Forum rules don't permit my posting certain links to other web forums so I'm going to do that in a PM to you. There's a good web forum for Zihuatanejo. There are a couple of forums for San Carlos/Guaymas but my link isn't working for one and the other I'm not certain of. You can google that to see what pops-up. I don't know of a Puerto Penasco forum.


----------

